# Home-made Umbrella



## poorstudent (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm a student living in South Africa - that is in essence my problem... In South Africa *ALL* photographic supplies - even the el-cheapo models - are imported, secondly being a full time student I don't have the resources to pay the exorbitant prices.

Ive been into photography for a while, and at the moment am experimenting with taking my flash off camera. So I went to the biggest Photographic retailer in town and managed to find a light-stand relatively cheaply. But then, when I enquired about a reflective umbrella I was shocked to find that the umbrella was way more than the stand... So I thanked them for their time and walked out with just the stand.

I decided to build my own... So I went to a cheap Chinese shop - they sell plastic handbags, weird stuffed toys and, to my delight R12.00 ($2) umbrellas! Unfortunately their only model was blue and had ears coming out the top :er:. Anyway - I cut off the ears, bought Super Chrome and Satin Black spray-paint (total of R60.00 ~ $10), and spraypainted the inside silver and the outside black. Afterwards it looked really nice and professional (see attached photo) My question is: getting a photo umbrella for a total of $12 seems TOO easy - and am worried that I am overlooking something. Is there something that professional umbrellas have/do that mine will not?

Thanks, 
Martin


----------



## ShaCow (Aug 5, 2007)

looks cool...but you have to remember that your paint will start to fall off the inside.... it might start to flake...

my advice... never put the umbrella down


----------



## Garbz (Aug 5, 2007)

So how's it work? Fire of a test shot for us.


----------



## poorstudent (Aug 6, 2007)

Garbz said:


> So how's it work? Fire of a test shot for us.


 
here's one I did quickly of my sister... It needs another light on the hat - o well... Also, I'm having to press the test-fire button on my flash every time (while the shutter is open) as I forgot to buy sync cables... Maybe i'll try those cheap ebay wireless triggers...

Anyway - pretty standard setup - light coming from top right with whilte reflector bottom left


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 6, 2007)

That doesn't look a bad result to me. I'd be interested to see if there is any apparent colour cast when used with colour images. The only other thing I could see being affected is the overall amount of light thrown at the subject, as the paint doesn't look quite as reflective as a manufactured item might be.


----------

